
EU doubles down on Net Neutrality - mbroncano
https://mobile.twitter.com/EU_Commission/status/941699210679857153?ref_src=twsrc%5Etfw
======
akhatri_aus
> We will continue to protect #NetNeutrality in Europe, ensuring that all
> traffic is treated equally:

Its confusing to see this. There isn't true net neutrality in the EU. There
are various cell phone providers that offer packages that clearly break net
neutrality. It's also not only Portugal that has these packages.

Half the time these statements are PR stunts with loose definitions of Net
Neutrality, the only time I've seen net neutrality taken seriously is in
India.

[1] [http://www.straitstimes.com/world/europe/false-paradise-
eu-i...](http://www.straitstimes.com/world/europe/false-paradise-eu-is-no-
haven-of-net-neutrality-say-critics)

